# trade-straight up



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Does this trade make sense for both team?
Rockets gets Dale Davis. (He can play PF and C)
Blazers gets Calvin Cato (Blazers new management likes young player)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Seems like a fair trade to me, it helps both teams, but I'm not sure if Blazer fans will like it.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Cato may play 15 minutes per game for Rockets next season. He will play 30 minutes for Blazers. 
Davis can also play 30 minutes for Rockets. (15 in PF, 15 in C)


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I'd rather have Cato.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

how about Cato/Norris for Davis/Jeff Mcllinis?


----------



## Jay-Ballin (Jul 18, 2003)

I too would rather have Cato but that McInnis deal sounds nice.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I like the Davis/McInnis idea too. We get ride of two horribly huge contracts. What are their contracts like?

Aside from the Blazers wanting young players, why would they do this deal when they are trying to get under the luxary tax.

We need an idiot to take on two bad contracts at the sametime. If your reading this Layden give Dawson a call.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Blazers may not want Norris, but great GM always can get the deal down.
e.g. replace Norris with Nashbar and a 1st round draft.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> e.g. replace Norris with Nashbar and a 1st round draft.


Yea right. Layden works in NY not Houston.


----------

